# suppressors allowed in florida



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

I just got a text from the NRA stating that the FWC has allowed suppressors for hunting. anyone else hear of this or see it yet?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

ALERT: FWC Removes Ban on Suppressors for Hunting








DATE: November 21, 2014 
TO: USF & NRA Member and Friends 
FROM: Marion P. Hammer 
USF Executive Director 
NRA Past President 


At their meeting in Key Largo, Florida, today, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission voted to remove the ban on using silencers/suppressors on pistols and rifles for hunting deer, gray squirrels, rabbits, wild turkeys, quail and crows.

Using silencers/suppressors on pistols, rifles and shotguns for all other legal hunting was already allowed.

Following the suppressor vote, the Commission also voted to authorize an Executive Order to lift the ban immediately and allow hunting with suppressors to begin at once. 

Following that vote, Executive Order # EO 14-32 was signed. Using suppressor-equipped rifles, pistols and shotguns is now legal for all hunting in Florida.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

let the poaching begin!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> let the poaching begin!


What stopped a poacher from using one before? If he is illegally hunting does he have ethics about not using a suppressor?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poaching is already illegal and people still do it. And, I really doubt that people who buy suppressors, pay their $200 tax, submit fingerprints to the ATF, wait 6-8 months for the approval and then spend $600 on a can are NOT the ones that are going to be poaching.

And WHY are suppressors on the NFA? In many countries that have much more strict gun control laws then we do MANDATE suppressors for safety.

Its not like the movies. Shooting a supersonic rifle round out of a suppressor is still really really loud anyway.

Good on FWC for making hunting safer.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What are the laws on using someone's suppressor?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Only the registered owner can use it, unless your on his trust


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kenton said:


> What are the laws on using someone's suppressor?


Im pretty sure all NFA items must be used with the stamp holder present. Get caught with an NFA item not registered to you, no beuno.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, i was not sure if I could get pay TPTB, register myself, then use a family members suppressor. Thanks.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I Just got back from Norway and they are free to use suppressors. They can walk in a sporting goods store and pull a couple off the shelf and buy them with no problems. They are very strict on who can own what type guns but surpressors are free game. That's how they should be in my opinion.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Ok, i was not sure if I could get pay TPTB, register myself, then use a family members suppressor. Thanks.


The best way to purchase a suppressor is under a trust. That way "the trust" is the legal owner, and anyone whose name is on the trust can legally possess the suppressor. 

Set up costs an extra $100 or so on the front end. But then the owner can loan the suppressor to anyone by just writing their name in on the trust paperwork, making them a copy to show the cops if needed, then handing them the suppressor and sending them on their merry way.

http://www.silencershop.com/support/how-to-buy-a-silencer/


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Using PVC to adapt, you can screw an oil filter (preferably unused) on the end of the barrel.:shifty: I "heard" it works fine.:whistling:


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> Using PVC to adapt, you can screw an oil filter (preferably unused) on the end of the barrel.:shifty: I "heard" it works fine.:whistling:


It works really well. Feels kinda stupid having an oil can on your barrel, but it's hard to argue with the effectiveness. Put a little water in the can and it gets even quieter. 

http://youtu.be/haiqFcIXTqs?t=1m23s


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

FishinSpot said:


> I Just got back from Norway and they are free to use suppressors. They can walk in a sporting goods store and pull a couple off the shelf and buy them with no problems. They are very strict on who can own what type guns but surpressors are free game. That's how they should be in my opinion.


In many countries with similar laws regarding suppressors, it is considered rude to disturb neighbors (plinking on private property/range) with noise & to scare off game for other hunters in the general vicinity.
Using a suppressor is just being polite.

Yeah, our NFA laws are ridiculous.
And too many firearms ignorant people believe Hollywood's 'Pfft!' is the all sound they make, & they're only used for nefarious means.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

If someone wants to hunt with a suppressor I think they should be allowed to do so. However, I do not see the advantage. I've been hunting for a lot of years and have never felt that the sound of the discharge was any deterrent to a successful hunt. I can honestly say that I have "never" lost a squirrel, rabbit, quail, pheasant, deer, or any other game because of the sound of a shot. On the other hand, I can say that I may have saved my own life many times by being able to hear gun shots and know that there is another hunter in the area, and to avoid hunting there.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

So, is it effective for WMA's as well? Or do we have to wait for a new pamphlet to be printed?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Supposed to be effective immediately across florida.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

SteveCal said:


> Using PVC to adapt, you can screw an oil filter (preferably unused) on the end of the barrel.:shifty: I "heard" it works fine.:whistling:


What kind of holster do you use with that rig?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

A trust is the way to go as to keep your family for being charged if something happens to you. When you die if your family isn't listed in a trust then they're in violation of the NFA if you own anything that is subject to NFA rules.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I think suppressors are cool, but the sound of another close hunter is nice to know, kinda like a push mower so you dont chop off your feet, or a Harley so you can hear them even if you dont see them...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

But wouldn't it make golf more fun if you could hunt squirrels while you wait on your party to T off?...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I think a lot of people aren't experienced with suppressors, cause they aren't super Hollywood quiet, you *will* hear any centerfire rifle, handgun or shotgun, it just won't be near as loud/sharp.
Now a rimfre shooting subsonic, well, you're not going hear much, if anything.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Realtor said:


> let the poaching begin!


:hammer2:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> I think suppressors are cool, but the sound of another close hunter is nice to know, kinda like a push mower so you dont chop off your feet, or a Harley so you can hear them even if you dont see them...


You still will hear the round that is if you use regular ammo (not subsonic). Pretty much what it will do is suppress the muzzle blast from your rifle. Your will still hear the crack of the round.
Here is a video so y'all can see. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOWA1nDEmWw 

It is a 300 Blackout that has super sonic and sub sonic stagared in the mag.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wear earphones or crank the volume.
Subsonic vs Supersonic .308
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2_RESh4uQc


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> Wear earphones or crank the volume.
> Subsonic vs Supersonic .308
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2_RESh4uQc


 I was trying to find one like a .308 but my work likes to block a lot of stuff. :thumbdown:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty easy to tell from the comments who has shot a suppressor and who hasn't... shake my head.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

FishinSpot said:


> I Just got back from Norway and they are free to use suppressors. They can walk in a sporting goods store and pull a couple off the shelf and buy them with no problems. They are very strict on who can own what type guns but surpressors are free game. That's how they should be in my opinion.


I love seeing the silenced O/U shotguns carried around by British gentlemen in funny hunting hats. Lots of communities require silencers be used on nearby hunting grounds, or so I've heard. I mean, who wants to hear pheasants and foxes getting blasted all afternoon? 

It's just polite.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I was trying to find one like a .308 but my work likes to block a lot of stuff. :thumbdown:


Glad im not the only one with that problem lol


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

*Suppressor*

Just curious about what everyone opinion is on the FWC decision to allow hunters to harvest game with weapons equipped with a suppressor? I don't have a problem with it for taking hogs (a nuisance animal) or predators and perhaps not even squirrel but something about allowing it with deer hunting just doesn't sit well with me from a safety standpoint and hunting ethics. 
Just curious other peoples take on this decision.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Just curious about what everyone opinion is on the FWC decision to allow hunters to harvest game with weapons equipped with a suppressor? I don't have a problem with it for taking hogs (a nuisance animal) or predators and perhaps not even squirrel but something about allowing it with deer hunting just doesn't sit well with me from a safety standpoint and hunting ethics.
> Just curious other peoples take on this decision.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever used one or been around one with a high powered rifle? Don't sound like it. And why would it be OK for squirrels and not a deer. Are they more important than deer?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Have you ever used one or been around one with a high powered rifle? Don't sound like it. And why would it be OK for squirrels and not a deer. Are they more important than deer?



No need to get chippy. Actually I have shot a suppressed 308. The experience was cool from a shooting standpoint but eerie in terms of hunting because this particular weapon gave off less report than a pellet rifle and quite frankly I wouldn't want any one near me shooting one without my knowing where they were at all times. 

Regarding squirrel I said I probably wouldn't mind but actually in second thought I don't agree with it. Absolutely zero problem with using one to take hogs because you should get rid of as many of them as possible as soon as possible. 

Like I said just my opinion.

And I might add the individual who allowed me to shoot his gun was just busted for trespassing on my property and tampering with my cameras. I didn't like the idea of him possibly sitting up next to the fence line and popping deer off the plots I have worked hard to manage or shooting into the property with myself or my family nearby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Been hunting since I was old enough to hold a gun. Never felt that I needed one and dont understand why anyone would need one for hunting. But to each their own. I do agree that I would rather hear a gunshot and know where they are versus not knowing where they are. And no, I have never shot a gun with one on it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless you're shooting subsonic loads, you will still get the crack from the bullet breaking the sound barrier. The suppressor only suppresses the sound of the round discharging. 

And yeah, most of the comments are pure ignorance from people who have only seen them on TV... (no offense)



Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Breeze said:


> Been hunting since I was old enough to hold a gun. Never felt that I needed one and dont understand why anyone would need one for hunting. But to each their own. I do agree that I would rather hear a gunshot and know where they are versus not knowing where they are. And no, I have never shot a gun with one on it.


Why is knowing where they are important?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

scott44 said:


> Why is knowing where they are important?


So I know if I need to be worried bout flying bullets.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You won't hear the shot if it hits you....suppressor or no. 
Main reason to hunt with one is to save your ears.
Second reason would be to reduce recoil and increase accuracy.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

John B. said:


> Unless you're shooting subsonic loads, you will still get the crack from the bullet breaking the sound barrier. The suppressor only suppresses the sound of the round discharging.
> 
> And yeah, most of the comments are pure ignorance from people who have only seen them on TV... (no offense)
> 
> ...



Well I can't speak for the type of setup I was shooting but I can tell without a doubt all it gave was a click. Nothing more....no report....nada. 

Still don't understand the need for it for deer as I don't see the sport in a suppressor for game. But hey if the states wants to allow it so be it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Breeze said:


> So I know if I need to be worried bout flying bullets.


You don't,,there is nothing you can do with that information.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Well I can't speak for the type of setup I was shooting but I can tell without a doubt all it gave was a click. Nothing more....no report....nada.
> 
> Still don't understand the need for it for deer as I don't see the sport in a suppressor for game. But hey if the states wants to allow it so be it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have had deer come out and kick a dead buck I shot 5 minutes before. Big Bang, little bang--doesn't matter. The "sporting" argument is out the window, but whatever floats your boat I say.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

One of the only reasons I would ever want a suppressor while deer hunting. Just had a spike and 3 doe feeding for 30 minutes and this joker walked in and screwed up the whole thing. Would have shot him but didn't want to mess up the morning with it being only 7:20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nastukey said:


> One of the only reasons I would ever want a suppressor while deer hunting. Just had a spike and 3 doe feeding for 30 minutes and this joker walked in and screwed up the whole thing. Would have shot him but didn't want to mess up the morning with it being only 7:20.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some pretty woods.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Man the common sensed used in this. It is ok to hunt hogs, coyotes, squirrels but deer oh no!!! If someone wants to shoot you, you will never hear that gun go off. It will be lights out! Now if they miss you will hear a LOUD wizz sound going past your head. It is very distentive and when you whitness it you will never forget the sound. Kind of like when you smell marijuana you will never forget the smell. Trust me ecerything will be alright. I would love for suprresors to be used. Then will people in BW shoot deer I might not hear them so far away and feel sorry for myself because I'm not seeing deer :no:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

nastukey said:


> Well I can't speak for the type of setup I was shooting but I can tell without a doubt all it gave was a click. Nothing more....no report....nada.
> 
> Still don't understand the need for it for deer as I don't see the sport in a suppressor for game. But hey if the states wants to allow it so be it.
> 
> ...


That is because you were shooting subsonic rounds.

I don't see the need for cigarrettes but people can smoke them. I don't see the need for a car that can go about 150mph but people have them.......

We shoould all be happy as gun owners and hunters. One less thing the government is restricting from us and another win for hunters and gun owners.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

just happy we can now save our hearing while hunting.
what if we just now were able to put mufflers on our cars?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There was a guy at the styx river range shooting sub sonic..his friend laughed everytime he shot ,but what was on the other end wasntlaughing as he was stacking well on the paper...He was preparing for shooting more hogs than he could shoot according to the trail cam pics.....To each his own I guess ....


----------

